# Looks like Postmates Doesn't Like Uber



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.fool.com/amp/investing/2020/07/02/postmates-not-waiting-on-uber-offer-as-it-readies.aspx
This article discusses that Postmates has decided to start filing for IPO instead of being bought out by Uber for 2.3 billion. It mentions in the article that the offer from Uber has not "materialized". Huh? I wonder what that means&#128514;.....Enjoy the read! Stay safe all....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Maybe Uber is suddenly having a problem finding $2.3 billion.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If I were postmates I would think it'd be great to cash out the business 🤷‍♂️


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> If I were postmates I would think it'd be great to cash out the business &#129335;‍♂


I don't know if this is the case in this deal but most deals like this offer a little cash and the rest in stock.

So, Uber probly offered stock. Postmates might not like the odds of being tied to Ubers stock.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Rumor has it Postmates was going to do the 2.6 Billion dollar deal but when they had their lawyers look over the contract they found that Uber changed the B to an M. Uber confirmed that there was a typo in the language of the contract agreement and that they are going to resend the offer over but Postmates backed out of the deal. 


Lute Byrt said:


> https://www.fool.com/amp/investing/2020/07/02/postmates-not-waiting-on-uber-offer-as-it-readies.aspx
> This article discusses that Postmates has decided to start filing for IPO instead of being bought out by Uber for 2.3 billion. It mentions in the article that the offer from Uber has not "materialized". Huh? I wonder what that means&#128514;.....Enjoy the read! Stay safe all....


Rumor has it Postmates was going to do the 2.6 Billion dollar deal but when they had their lawyers look over the contract they found that Uber changed the B to an M. Uber was not able to confirm that there was a typo in the language of the contract agreement but they said that they were going to resend the Ping. They resent the Ping and this time it was for 1.3 Billion. Postmates obviously declined that Ping. Uber sent them another Ping and it was for 0.26 Billion. Postmates declined that Ping as well and signed out of the app and they deleted the app altogether.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I wonder what the payment "glitch" problem ultimately was.....I am also curious why Uber holds large ride payments and then pays later... I don't understand....😂


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Maybe Uber is suddenly having a problem finding $2.3 billion.


Probably offered a ponzi stock trade scheme with false valuations.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> Rumor has it Postmates was going to do the 2.6 Billion dollar deal but when they had their lawyers look over the contract they found that Uber changed the B to an M. Uber confirmed that there was a typo in the language of the contract agreement and that they are going to resend the offer over but Postmates backed out of the deal.
> 
> Rumor has it Postmates was going to do the 2.6 Billion dollar deal but when they had their lawyers look over the contract they found that Uber changed the B to an M. Uber was not able to confirm that there was a typo in the language of the contract agreement but they said that they were going to resend the Ping. They resent the Ping and this time it was for 1.3 Billion. Postmates obviously declined that Ping. Uber sent them another Ping and it was for 0.26 Billion. Postmates declined that Ping as well and signed out of the app and they deleted the app altogether.





Cdub2k said:


> Rumor has it Postmates was going to do the 2.6 Billion dollar deal but when they had their lawyers look over the contract they found that Uber changed the B to an M. Uber confirmed that there was a typo in the language of the contract agreement and that they are going to resend the offer over but Postmates backed out of the deal.
> 
> Rumor has it Postmates was going to do the 2.6 Billion dollar deal but when they had their lawyers look over the contract they found that Uber changed the B to an M. Uber was not able to confirm that there was a typo in the language of the contract agreement but they said that they were going to resend the Ping. They resent the Ping and this time it was for 1.3 Billion. Postmates obviously declined that Ping. Uber sent them another Ping and it was for 0.26 Billion. Postmates declined that Ping as well and signed out of the app and they deleted the app altogether.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

PM must be crazy! With a track record like Uber has who wouldn’t want to be Uberized!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't know if this is the case in this deal but most deals like this offer a little cash and the rest in stock.
> 
> So, Uber probly offered stock. Postmates might not like the odds of being tied to Ubers stock.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN24709Q


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN24709Q


All stock.

A Stock Ponzi scheme as i predicted.

It will raise Uber value.
Keep shareholders on board.
Didnt cost a dime of cash.

Postmates can hold stock & hope for increase of value.

Or dump it all on Monday.

Time for Postmate Employees to start looking for Work !

Or move to India !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> All stock.
> 
> A Stock Ponzi scheme as i predicted.
> 
> ...


They probly have to hold the stock for some time before they are allowed to sell the stock.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> They probly have to hold the stock for some time before they are allowed to sell the stock.


Will end up worth $3 Billion if Dara does his Aquisition Dance Right !

" Market Share"

Ta daaa !

And when the transition Partnership phase is complete . . .
The Postmate Employee Heads will roll . . .
Aquisition Bloodbath.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

observer said:


> I don't know if this is the case in this deal but most deals like this offer a little cash and the rest in stock.
> 
> So, Uber probly offered stock. Postmates might not like the odds of being tied to Ubers stock.


My opinion- postmates smells the desperation of uber after they lost out on grubhub. So now postmates is leveraging this by potentially bluffing- making uber increase their offer Via threatening to go public in an ipo.

If they go public, the price to purchase postmates could be a lot higher than anything uber could offer now.

uber either needs to increase the offer or potentially miss out on postmates. It's looking now (Although not certainly over) like they're about to miss out again after missing out on grubhub. Strike 2


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> My opinion- postmates smells the desperation of uber after they lost out on grubhub. So now postmates is leveraging this by potentially bluffing- making uber increase their offer Via threatening to go public in an ipo. If they go public, the price to purchase postmates could be a lot higher than anything uber could offer now. So will uber call postmates bluff and stay still ? Or is postmates 100% serious about an ipo? We shall see


Postmates SOLD to Uber @$2.65 Bil.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Postmates SOLD to Uber @$2.65 Bil.


True. I didn't keep up with the story lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Postmates SOLD to Uber @$2.65 Bil.


in stock


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> in stock


.EXACTLY !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

A couple other possibilities that we used at my old company.

Uber was never really interested in Grubhub but they knew that other company was interested. So, Uber started "negotiating" in order to drive up the price the other company was going to pay. Both Uber and Grubhub benefitted from the negotiation.

Uber knew that regulators would not look kindly at a consilidation of two of the top players in the food delivery market.

They were really always interested in Postmates, by negotiating with Grubhub they were able to show Postmates that Uber was serious about expanding and used it to negotiate a reasonable price for Postmates. 

They are now able to show regulators that they consolidated with a smaller delivery company and at the same time cost their competitor extra money.

These deals are very complicated and aren't negotiated over a weekend. There's been months of behind the scenes negotiations.

When our company was sold it took about a year and it was only a 75 million dollar deal.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Time for Postmates to cash in and quit! What is this Postmates anyways? Has anyone ever used it since its inception?


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> Maybe Uber is suddenly having a problem finding $2.3 billion.


Now that they're publicly traded, they just can raise raise another round of funding. Uber running out of money is basically not an option at this point.


----------

